# lire des disquettes d'un Mac SE (1996)



## Quido (31 Août 2011)

J'avais conservé dans mes archives, pour une amie, une copie de sécurité d'un document texte (Word) rédigé en 1996, pour autant que je m'en souvienne sur un Mac SE.
Cette personne a perdu tous ses documents et je suis seul à posséder ce qui est le "manuscrit" d'un livre, donc très précieux pour l'auteur.
J'ai donc 7 disquettes que je ne peux pas lire aujourd'hui, même sur mon vieux G3 avec Classic. Elles ont sans doute été formatées en 800 ko. 
Je cherche un collectionneur de vieux Mac, qui pourrait lire ces documents et les transférer sur un support d'aujourd'hui. Le tout ne doit pas dépasser 3 Mo.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2011)

Quido a dit:


> J'avais conservé dans mes archives, pour une amie, une copie de sécurité d'un document texte (Word) rédigé en 1996, pour autant que je m'en souvienne sur un Mac SE.
> Cette personne a perdu tous ses documents et je suis seul à posséder ce qui est le "manuscrit" d'un livre, donc très précieux pour l'auteur.
> J'ai donc 7 disquettes que je ne peux pas lire aujourd'hui, même sur mon vieux G3 avec Classic. Elles ont sans doute été formatées en 800 ko.
> Je cherche un collectionneur de vieux Mac, qui pourrait lire ces documents et les transférer sur un support d'aujourd'hui. Le tout ne doit pas dépasser 3 Mo.
> ...



Ben je peux te faire ça, mon vieux PowerBook "Duo 230" de 1992 est encore vaillant et sait lire les disquettes 800Ko, faut juste que tu m'envoies les disquettes (avec les timbres et une adresse pour le retour si tu veux les récupérer), je récupère la chose, et t'envoies un lien pour la télécharger depuis mon serveur.

Je t'envoies un message privé pour mes coordonnées.


----------



## Quido (31 Août 2011)

Un grand merci !
Je vais pouvoir mettre ça au courrier demain, avec tout ce qu'il faut.
On communique par messagerie.


----------



## Quido (6 Septembre 2011)

Un grand coup de chapeau à Pascal 77 pour
- sa compétence
- sa rapidité
- sa disponibilité
et sa gentillesse.

Avoir récupéré ces documents vieux de quinze ans, sur disquettes, fabriqués sur des machines qui font figures de dinosaures, c'est un bel exploit.

Tout le texte est maintenant en fichier "rtf" et donc utilisable par nos équipements d'aujourd'hui.

Merci Pascal et bravo !
(à charge de revanche, dès que je peux)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2011)

Quido a dit:


> Un grand coup de chapeau à Pascal 77 pour
> - sa compétence
> - sa rapidité
> - sa disponibilité
> ...



Tout le plaisir était pour nous (moi, et mon Duo 230, qui était tout content de reprendre du service utile)


----------

